# Caught in the Hail



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Went out in some pretty nasty weather on Saturday. The snow turned to rain and then to sleet and hail. Elroy and I got caught in a pretty big burst, my face is still stinging! You can see Elroy slip on the bridge in the video. Of course we just kept up on our hike and played fetch for awhile before we headed back to the truck. I love crappy weather, we get the parks all to ourselves!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc4DuT22nSk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great vid one and loved the reactions

Les like get out of here ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Brutal, no bumps on the head? Could use a helmet :-\


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

datacan said:


> Brutal, no bumps on the head? Could use a helmet :-\


Ha! If you listen closely, you can hear a squishing sound. He has a tennis ball in his mouth. When the possibility of fetch is there, Elroy would suffer through a hurricane for just one more toss!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I love overcast days like that. Unfortunately they are long gone where I am. Already in the high 80s this week.


----------

